# Need Help- Employer is not giving back my passport



## sarthakarora07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a very serious situation. Its been 3 months i have joined a compony in AlAIn (Abu Dhabi) but as things where not good at my hometown so i resigned from my company but my employer refused to accept my resignation and demanded 4000 AED which i refused to give him, he forcefully made me sign over papers that i was not regular in office and throw me out of the office. I discussed my situation to MOL that i just need my passport and wants to leave the country. They suggested to get the police help on this, i get the court papers for police help but then suddenly i get to know that my employer put a case on my for Absconding and demanded 2200 AED which is my one month salary so i can not take a police help unless i solve this case. I don't want to be in hassle and wants the clear exit i paid my employer in front of MOL. Then MOL processed my cancellation then we supposed to go the immigration office to get the passport from there he took me somewhere else and abused me shouted at me that he will never return my passport and will put a next case over me for theft and put me in jail but never let me go out of this country and said if you like to die then die he don't bother if my mother dies he don't care, he just need his money invested over me. He said he will don't let me go. or else i will pay him 5500 AED by sunday morning. He made me sign over no dues paper. Now can anyone please suggest me what should i do. can he really file a case against me? i'm really scared.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you have this dilemma. I know you are really scared and he keeps making you sign papers, so I think you need to get someone to go with you to the police to see what can be done. I think the Indian Embassy/Consulate are normally very good at helping their nationals. I'm not sure what they're like at answering the 'phone or receiving visitors without an appointment but I think the first thing you do on Sunday is to contact them when they open.


----------



## sarthakarora07 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for your help. I have to been to Indian Embassy today to check what can be done. They called my employer to return my passport but he said the same thing to Indian Embassy that he will not let me go unless i pay him 5300 AED or else he will Sew me and put me in jail. Indian Embassy told me to settle the dispute with money but how should i arrange this much amount of money. Its a very big amount. now i 'm totally blank what should i do.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm quite shocked that was the advice you received from your Embassy. I wonder why they agreed with the employer?


----------



## sarthakarora07 (Aug 21, 2015)

I Don't know i told them the complete story that i have already paid him as per the contract and employer is threatening me like hell. They just said will see what we can do but at least arrange some money so we can try convince him accepting lesser amount and release your passport.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow buddy, Stories like this make me cringe when I hear someone sing praises of the U.A.E. According to some smart people on this forum, this is the benchmark for treating immigrants.

First thing - Stop signing papers you don't want to sign.

Second thing - I don't know what kind of incompetent fool you spoke to in the embassy but that is the crappiest piece of ****ing advice I have ever heard. Your passport is the property of the government which means it is a crime for him to hold your passport whether it was given willingly or not.

Get your ass to the embassy pronto and speak to someone who knows what the **** they're talking about.

Keep us updated or we'll assume the worst. Good luck buddy.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Zayfran said:


> Stories like this make me cringe when I hear someone sing praises of the U.A.E.


What exactly has this got to do with 'the U.A.E' ?

There are specific laws against this exact circumstance, and a legal system to back it up - what more do you expect ? He hasn't gone to the police, he hasn't gone to the MOL - again, what else do you expect 'the U.A.E' to do when it is unaware of the event ?

Pot, kettle, black when criticising other countries legal systems from you I think.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

A defensive White Englishman? How so very rare.

Yeah brah, there is a 'legal system' to back it up in whatever fairy-tale privileged world you live in.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There is. No defneciveness on my part but there's a large block of wood on your shoulder.

So again, for the hard of understanding , what more can be done given there are laws and a simple legal system to back it up.

Try to answer the question rather than playing the man.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys, we all want to help OP so let's focus on that please.

OP, I do think you need to go back to your Embassy and try again. I understand they will issue travel documents to those who cannot get their passports back, however, I'm not sure if your case is so straightforward if your employer has taken out a case against you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd turn up at the employers with the police to get my passport back, if he's opened a case, he's opened a case, nothing you can do about it, that's a separate issue to getting your passport back.

First call would be Police Station and explain your dilemma.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

OP, 

Your employer is simply trying to intimidate you into paying and so far it seems to be working! You keep signing over papers that could only make it more difficult for you to get out of this mess. 

1. As others have said, go back to the Indian Embassy again and speak to someone else. I have dealt with the Indian Embassy on various issues before and this has happened to me. Some employees will simply say that nothing can be done because they are lazy/stupid/unprofessional and they just don't want to go through the hassle of doing the work needed to help you. That said, there are plenty of other people there who will help you and I hope that you get to speak to one of them next time. 

2. Have you checked whether there is actually a case against you or not? My guess is that the employer is bluffing about actually going to the police and this is only the latest trick up his sleeve to scare you. Don't be afraid to reach out to the authorities here. They will look into your case and tell you what to do next. 

3. Consult with a lawyer. This may cost a little but it is better than paying AED 5000+ to your employer.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> He hasn't gone to the police, he hasn't gone to the MOL - again, what else do you expect 'the U.A.E' to do when it is unaware of the event ?


Actually, in his original post the OP says that he has gone to both MOL and the Police.


----------

